# Black Yellowtail Acei?



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adopted from a restraunt that had to shut down. Is this a Black Yellowtail Acei or something else. Can you tell if it's male of female? It's about 2.25"-2.5"


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe a female Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Yellowtail" or Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Mpanga"?
Please help!! If it is a female I need to get it out FAST!!! I have an all male tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks to be a hybrid. Can't tell gender for certain, but leaning towards male.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks to be a hybrid. Can't tell gender for certain, but leaning towards male.


Thanks for the quick reply! Dang hybrids are everywhere. I really hope it's a male. Do I need to vent it?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Ps. sp. 'acei' (Itungi)? Looks malnourished, sunken belly.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

GTZ said:


> Ps. sp. 'acei' (Itungi)?


Looks somewhat like, but I don't think so.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll try and get some better pics now and post.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > Ps. sp. 'acei' (Itungi)?
> ...


Why don't you think so? I looked at GTZ's tank and mine looks like the ones he has. 
It will only eat very little food I try and give it. I feed NLS only. Hope he makes it. An awesome fish.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

I got it from a restraunt that had a bad tank and I meen bad. He's a rescue.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are introducing a fish from a questionable source (chain stores, "bad restaurant" tank, etc.), you should always use a quarantine or hospital tank until you are satisfied with the condition of the new fish. It is heart breaking to lose your established, healthy collection of fish to a disease that could have been avoided. I'm speaking from experience, and I now run ALL new fish through my grow-out/hospital tank for at least a month before they go into the main tank. Just some friendly advice - and a good reason to set up another tank if you don't have one!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> If you are introducing a fish from a questionable source (chain stores, "bad restaurant" tank, etc.), you should always use a quarantine or hospital tank until you are satisfied with the condition of the new fish. It is heart breaking to lose your established, healthy collection of fish to a disease that could have been avoided. I'm speaking from experience, and I now run ALL new fish through my grow-out/hospital tank for at least a month before they go into the main tank. Just some friendly advice - and a good reason to set up another tank if you don't have one!


Thanks for the advise nmcichlid-aholic. I actually have 2 hospital tanks and a community tank. The two Hosp tanks are a 10g and a 30g. The community tank is a 29g. My main tank is a 55g with 200lbs. of rock.

It's in my 30g and will stay there for at least a month until I know what it is and it's healthy.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Some new pics. 
Don't mind the crazy plants. They are for my daughter. The other pics I took out the decor.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking better already! I have no idea what it is, but it's a really cool looking fish.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> Looking better already! I have no idea what it is, but it's a really cool looking fish.


Thanks I try my best to keep my fish healthy!! Wish I could figure out what it is.


----------



## jfarmer1991 (Dec 4, 2020)

It's not a hybrid, it's a psudotropheus Tanzania acei


----------



## jfarmer1991 (Dec 4, 2020)

I got this information on it so you know how big it gets and everything about it :

Acei "Tanzania" comes from from Lake Malawi and grows to around 18cm in length. It dwells in shallower waters, however it will sometimes go near the surface, which is very uncommon for Mbunas. It prefers the sandy and rock filled shoreline where sunken logs are easily accessed. This species has developed the advantage of being able to harvest algae from submerged logs and roots. They are equipped with typical Gephyrochromid cuspid-like teeth that are flat for removing epixlyic or epilithic algae from wood. In the lake, schools of 30-50 individuals surrounding a large log are not uncommon, however in the rocky areas; schools usually consist of 3-10 individuals. Adults have black body with bright yellow tail. A reflective blue sheen is sometimes visible on certain angles.

Acei "Tanzania" are omnivorous but prefer plants and algae in their diet. If they are to be fed staple, then any quality food made for African Cichlids will usually do. Most vegetable matter will work as well. These fish are possibly the most peaceful fish in the Mbuna family, and because of this it is not necessary to have a male to female ratio. Their preferred water conditions are a pH of above 7.5 and a temperature of 24-28°C.

Acei "Tanzania" is a mouth brooder, which means that the female will incubate and hatch the eggs in her buchal pouch inside her mouth and then continue to hold the fry until the yolk sacs have been consumed. A typical holding period for this cichlid is three weeks. The female will not eat during this time. Females can have around 50 fry per spawning, although this can greatly vary depending on her size and experience. Once the eggs are done incubating the female spits them out and they are left to fend for themselves.

Acei "Tanzania" like most mbunas have a very long intestine so they can live off a few bites of algae a day. These fish are at high risk for Malawi bloat. Bloat is caused by a protozoan that multiplies when a fish is under stress or consuming an improper diet. The protozoans multiply enough that they cause blockages in the intestines, so neither food nor gases can pass, causing them to become bloated. The bloat eventually damages their liver, swim bladder, and kidneys so much that they die in 24-78 hours. Acei have bicuspid teeth like the rest of the genus Pseudotropheus.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a similar Cichlid-forum profile. No yellow tail however:
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... php?id=835

And an article:
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ps_acei.php

Cichlidae does not have anything on a yellow-tail black acei and I didn't really find anything on a Tanzania collection point.


----------

